# Spelt Sourdough



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2021)

Made some spelt starter two weeks ago.

Today making spelt sourdough loaf.







The first rise.






Stretch and fold. The spelt is sure different handling than the whole wheat.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 15, 2021)

Rick, Looking good!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 15, 2021)

Looks good Rick.  Interesting concept. What are/will be the differences between spelt and regular wheat sourdough?   Pls, keep us in the loop with updates/photos.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2021)

This is only my 3rd loaf so im no expert but the spelt seems to be thinner than WW. It pulls easier though. Has a mild apple smell to the starter. The WW when i shaped it stayed pretty much in a ball, the spelt wants to flatten out. Will see tomorrow after the fridge rest overnight.

Thanks fer the likes.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 15, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> today making spelt sourdough loaf.


I'll be watching, sounds good
David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2021)

Got some bubbly going. Getting ready for a 3rd stretch and fold then into fridge.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 15, 2021)

_Nice!_
John


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 15, 2021)

will be watching


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice. Spelt is very low in gluten. Compared to modern wheat. I have some gluten free types in the family, one even has celiac. Very familiar with low and non gluten flour. It’s all a PITA.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 15, 2021)

Fun
How did the starter smell?


----------

